# Troll King



## BKSPicture (Jul 25, 2013)

*Technical info*
Camera: Chamonix 045n-2 (4×5&#8243; large format)
Lens: Carl Zeiss Jena - Tessar 12cm f/4.5
Film: Paper negative
Scanner: Epson V700
Place: Uddevalla / Sweden


*HiRes ver of this picture can be found on my homepage:* [url]http://bkspicture.com/Scan-Digital_Man_Made_10.html[/URL]


----------



## manaheim (Jul 25, 2013)

Unfortunately it's just a picture of a statue.  I was hoping for something interesting.

You CAN take pictures of statuary, but it's not easy... in order to do it and have anything photographic to show, you have to do something to reinterpret someone else's work... different scenes, lighting, angles, environmental elements, etc.  You do seem to have a LITTLE of that here, but not enough to make it work... and mind you, even when you DO make it work, the picture is still pretty thin from a photographic merit standard.

I can show you some examples of ones I have done that I think are PRETTY good...  if you don't mind me posting images in your thread.


----------



## BKSPicture (Jul 25, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Unfortunately it's just a picture of a statue.  I was hoping for something interesting.
> 
> You CAN take pictures of statuary, but it's not easy... in order to do it and have anything photographic to show, you have to do something to reinterpret someone else's work... different scenes, lighting, angles, environmental elements, etc.  You do seem to have a LITTLE of that here, but not enough to make it work... and mind you, even when you DO make it work, the picture is still pretty thin from a photographic merit standard.
> 
> I can show you some examples of ones I have done that I think are PRETTY good...  if you don't mind me posting images in your thread.



Im always happy to see what others think and love to see some exampels that show what might worked better etc.
Thats the main reason why I post my work here.
But you seems to have a very fixed view of whats right and wrong.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 25, 2013)

I clicked on this thinking that we were going to discuss who should be nominated for this title on TPF. (Now back to my regular scheduled programing)


----------



## terri (Jul 25, 2013)

You are putting out some great work lately - I love the results you're getting!    

I don't have any particular comment about the subject matter - he's a quirky character, period.   For me this one works because of the texture, tonality, and terrific chosen DOF.   I love it!   My main nitpick would be the shelf edge running across the bottom of the frame.   If that were gone the composition would strengthen the effect of your little character being more other-worldly, and less like a toy on a shelf, if that makes sense.   

All that aside, I still like this one a lot.   :thumbup:


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 25, 2013)

I agree with Terri, I like the way the circular background frames the statue but without the ledge showing it might make it seem a little more fantasy than reality. I'm interested in paper negatives and want to try that process sometime; looking at your site and Facebook page it looks like you've created some wonderfully done photographs.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 25, 2013)

BKSPicture said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately it's just a picture of a statue.  I was hoping for something interesting.
> ...



Ummm... well, if you mean I have a strong opinion, well then... yes. Yes I do.

I won't bother posting the examples as I'm getting a bit of a vibe from your last comment there.

Good luck with it.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh, btw... I just re-read my original post. I said "I was hoping for something interesting."  My apologies, that sounded pretty rude.  What I meant was that the title of this post had me anticipating something really unique and way out there, and I was just surprised to see "just a picture of a statue".  Not intended to diminish that overly, it was just less astounding than I expected.

I suppose there's no gentle way to say that and I'm probably digging myself in deeper, but... well, I tried.


----------



## peter27 (Jul 25, 2013)

Very nice photo.


----------



## BKSPicture (Jul 25, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Oh, btw... I just re-read my original post. I said "I was hoping for something interesting."  My apologies, that sounded pretty rude.  What I meant was that the title of this post had me anticipating something really unique and way out there, and I was just surprised to see "just a picture of a statue".  Not intended to diminish that overly, it was just less astounding than I expected.
> 
> I suppose there's no gentle way to say that and I'm probably digging myself in deeper, but... well, I tried.



None offense taken.
Saying that any picture of a statue will be a weak picture regardless is quite a narrow view in my book.
And thats what I ment with my comment.

But no one is right or wrong when it comes to any type of art form and that canvas with just some simpel lines for me can be art for someone ells.
And I always appreciat other comment and view even if I'm not always agreeing with them.

Thanks and I still like want to see some nice statue pic from you


----------



## BKSPicture (Jul 25, 2013)

terri said:


> You are putting out some great work lately - I love the results you're getting!
> 
> I don't have any particular comment about the subject matter - he's a quirky character, period.   For me this one works because of the texture, tonality, and terrific chosen DOF.   I love it!   My main nitpick would be the shelf edge running across the bottom of the frame.   If that were gone the composition would strengthen the effect of your little character being more other-worldly, and less like a toy on a shelf, if that makes sense.
> 
> All that aside, I still like this one a lot.   :thumbup:



I really like this little edge at the bottom but yes it's true it do becoume a little more of a toy with this.
Not that it would fool anyone after a 2 sec view without it 

Many thanks for the feedback, much appreciat!


----------



## BKSPicture (Jul 25, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> I agree with Terri, I like the way the circular background frames the statue but without the ledge showing it might make it seem a little more fantasy than reality. I'm interested in paper negatives and want to try that process sometime; looking at your site and Facebook page it looks like you've created some wonderfully done photographs.



I´m working on a post about my paper negative work which I will post on my blog.
I find it very fun to use and could still get very nice quality.
It's very cheap and very easy to develop but there are some drawbacks as wall.

Many thanks for the nice feedback!


----------



## BKSPicture (Jul 25, 2013)

peter27 said:


> Very nice photo.



Many thanks!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 25, 2013)

It is s narrow view from someone who spends a lot of time not only taking, but studying pictures of statues. Something I've done for nearly ten years. 

It's a narrow view from someone whose favorite pictures ... out of the couple dozen I've taken that I think ate my tops... Are pictures of Angel statues.

I'm not saying you can't take pictures of statues that won't be appreciated. .. I'm not saying you can't take pictures of statues that won't have some photographic merit.  Your picture here alone proves its possible.  What I'm saying is that in the broad scope of pictures in the world that people regard as exceptional that I you just won't find many of statues. To be honest I think I've seen one. 

And again. .. I love them.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 25, 2013)

manaheim said:


> It is s narrow view from someone who spends a lot of time not only taking, but studying pictures of statues. Something I've done for nearly ten years.
> 
> It's a narrow view from someone whose favorite pictures ... out of the couple dozen I've taken that I think ate my tops... Are pictures of Angel statues.
> 
> ...



These remind me of the weeping angels in Dr Who.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 25, 2013)

Yesssss... I saw that and then went to bed in my room with all three in the wall. .. It was. .. disturbing.


----------



## BKSPicture (Jul 26, 2013)

manaheim said:


> It is s narrow view from someone who spends a lot of time not only taking, but studying pictures of statues. Something I've done for nearly ten years.
> 
> It's a narrow view from someone whose favorite pictures ... out of the couple dozen I've taken that I think ate my tops... Are pictures of Angel statues.
> 
> ...



I find these often very emotional and can work very well as a pictures.
Maybe true that shots like these don't comes at the top of all the pictures I have seen and taken.

Your pictures of the angel are very nice and quite typical of this kind of shots.
Not that it's anything wronge with that but it feel like I have seen these sevural times before.

I get often drawn to statues etc. when I visit a new city.
I don't see the picture above as a statue shot becouse it's a small figurin.
But here are some of my favorite statue shots.





















Keep on snapping!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 26, 2013)

BKS... No offense. I don't see anything in your shots that raises them above what is typical.

Again... like mine... like many of them... they're pictures of statues.

What ALL of the pictures have in this thread is that they're not JUST pictures of statues.  There was thought in the composition and there is a mood and such captured.  But they are still just pictures of someone else's work.


----------



## timor (Jul 26, 2013)

manaheim said:


> What ALL of the pictures have in this thread is that they're not JUST pictures of statues.  There was thought in the composition and there is a mood and such captured.  But they are still just pictures of someone else's work.


Hi guys. I am following this thread with an interest, I never have had an opportunity to really analyze approach to statue photography and I mean here people like statues. Is this a portrait photography ? Or isn't ? What should be my approach ?  I se a portrait photography as an obligation to show the character of the subject, but as the statues are nor really living creatures are we free to show our feelings about someone else's work ? 
Hey, the guy here needs some better than mine advice:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/334358-they-go-down-sea-ships.html


----------



## terri (Jul 26, 2013)

> What ALL of the pictures have in this thread is that they're not JUST  pictures of statues.  There was thought in the composition and there is a  mood and such captured.  But they are still just pictures of someone  else's work.



It's true, and yet many of us are so drawn to them we want to find a way to capture them.    

I will play along, since I've been following this discussion as well - and I've shot many a statue picture!     I am especially fond of cemetery art.


Here is one.    I made this print and toned it in sepia:  






This is one of my (many) horrible scans, but this is one I shot with a Lensbaby, then toned in gold:






I think the challenge for us is to try to imprint our own interpretation of what draws us to these statues.   For me, that usually means a B&W capture so I can think of my own color, or the use of the Lensbaby to add that feeling of "other-worldlyness" that I mentioned in reference to the OP's troll king image.


----------



## BKSPicture (Jul 26, 2013)

manaheim said:


> BKS... No offense. I don't see anything in your shots that raises them above what is typical.
> 
> Again... like mine... like many of them... they're pictures of statues.
> 
> What ALL of the pictures have in this thread is that they're not JUST pictures of statues.  There was thought in the composition and there is a mood and such captured.  But they are still just pictures of someone else's work.



Like I said befor there are no right or wronge just opinions.
But isn't next to all type of photography to take pictures of others work more or less?
More obvious things like architecture and street photograpy is just pictures of others work.
A city scape or some nice fields.
Taking a portrait would work if you take one of your son or daughter.
Can atleast take some of the credit there and less for grand children 

Nature sceens can maybe work depending how far one wants to take this and ofcourse religious views.


----------



## BKSPicture (Jul 26, 2013)

timor said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > What ALL of the pictures have in this thread is that they're not JUST pictures of statues.  There was thought in the composition and there is a mood and such captured.  But they are still just pictures of someone else's work.
> ...



A good question!
Not that I feel that it matters when you take pictures as art.
And this would goes hand in hand with pictures which have been heavaly edited in a computer, can be said that its not a picture and just digital art etc.

Also like my earlier post about taking pictures of others work: "isn't next to all type of photography to take pictures of others work more or less?......"


----------



## BKSPicture (Jul 26, 2013)

terri said:


> > What ALL of the pictures have in this thread is that they're not JUST  pictures of statues.  There was thought in the composition and there is a  mood and such captured.  But they are still just pictures of someone  else's work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like these.
Thay have a nice vintage look which often work for this.
The croked frames and the visible sprocket holes ads a little extra spice for me.

Also like to visit old churches etc. and I think I like these becouse thay can often show history and tell a story.
Just like a portrait of a really old and worn out person can.

Keep on snapping!


----------



## terri (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you!   And thank you for letting other members post their work in your thread to enhance the discussion.


----------



## BKSPicture (Jul 28, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> I agree with Terri, I like the way the circular background frames the statue but without the ledge showing it might make it seem a little more fantasy than reality. I'm interested in paper negatives and want to try that process sometime; looking at your site and Facebook page it looks like you've created some wonderfully done photographs.



My post about paper negatives all done 
Paper Negative - Info about paper negative © blog.bkspicture.com
Many thanks for the nice feedback!


----------

